# Updates not possible - Error "you are already running the Adobe Application Manager"



## wtremmel (May 7, 2015)

Hello,

freshly subscribed to Lightroom + Photoshop CC on Mac OS X Yosemite. Installation went fine. Both are usable.
I see updates available but I am not able to install. I also tried to download the update packages from the website.

Error is always the same - "You are already running the Adobe Application Manager".
Also I am very sure it is not running - I removed all startup objects with Adobe in name, and checking with "ps ax | grep -i adobe" shows nothing before I start the update.
After I close the window there is still a process left named
/Applications/Utilities/Adobe Application Manager/IPC/AdobeIPCBroker.app/Contents/MacOS/AdobeIPCBroker -launchedbyvulcan


any help appreciated.

best regards,
Wolfgang


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2015)

wtremmel said:


> I see updates available but I am not able to install.



Hi, welcome to the forum.

Can you tell me where you are seeing the message about updates being available?


----------



## wtremmel (May 7, 2015)

Hello Jim,

when I Launch the Application Manager I see two updates being available. Clicking on update there starts the update but it then is stuck at 50% forever.

Starting Lightroom CC (with Application Manager closed) I see an update available via Help -> Updates
This then also gives the error described in my post.

Trying to update via a downloaded patch package also gives an error.

For me it looks like that Application Manager somehow thinks it is running twice. 
Of course I also tried:
- rebooting
- logging out and back in to creative cloud

best regards,
Wolfgang


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2015)

wtremmel said:


> Hello Jim,
> 
> when I Launch the Application Manager



Do you really mean the Application Manager, or do you mean the Creative Cloud desktop app (which is what you should be using)?


----------



## wtremmel (May 7, 2015)

Isn't that the same? Anyway - Screenshot attached.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2015)

There is/was a separate app called the Adobe Application Manager, but yes with the CC subscription that effectively becomes the same. I was trying to establish if you were still seeing the old app, rather than the CC app. 

Not sure what might be causing the problem. Have you tried the Photoshop update? If you have, and that didn't work either, I think I'd be tempted to logout of the CC desktop app, sign out of your Adobe account, uninstall the CC app, sign back into your account, download and reinstall the CC app, sign in, then try the updates again.


----------



## wtremmel (May 7, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> I think I'd be tempted to logout of the CC desktop app, sign out of your Adobe account, uninstall the CC app, sign back into your account, download and reinstall the CC app, sign in, then try the updates again.



Already tried all that. What I did not yet try was to completely wipe all Adobe CC software and then run the Adobe Cleaning Tool. I hoped I could avoid that. 
Btw - there is now a Lightroom CC update available which does not install either. So it is not only a Photoshop problem.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2015)

Well, using the CC cleaner would be my next suggestion. I appreciate you'd like to avoid it, but if the updates aren't working properly I'm not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## wtremmel (May 8, 2015)

Ok, removed everything, reboot, run CC cleaner. Reinstall Lightroom. Update available. Same problem.
I checked and the update gets downloaded but install fails.

I found an error code U22M1D0 in one of the logfiles.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 8, 2015)

OK, sorry to hear that. I don't know what else to suggest, so I think you should raise a formal bug report with Adobe, using the link at the top of the page.


----------



## wtremmel (May 16, 2015)

Ok, figured it out. NOT because Adobe helped me in any way - in fact, I was getting more useful answers here then in any of the Adobe forums.

The trick was running the update process out of a terminall window with "sudo". Example for Lightroom update 6.0.1 - should work for other updates as well:
- Check that updates were downloaded correctly. Image should be in ~Library/Application Support/Adobe/AAMUpdater/1.0/Install/AdobeLightroom-6.0/6.0.1
- cd into this directory, in terminal type (or copy and paste): cd "~Library/Application Support/Adobe/AAMUpdater/1.0/Install/AdobeLightroom-6.0/6.0.1"
- open the image by typing "open setup.dmg"
- Now the volume gets mounted under /Volumes, check by doing: ls /Volumes
- start the installation process: sudo /Volumes/Lightroom-6.0.1-Update/AdobePatchInstaller.app/Contents/MacOS/AdobePatchInstaller

Thats it. For whatever reason the patch installer becomes unresponsive after it has done its work, so you might force quit it after the patching is complete.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the update, and well done for sorting it out. Unusual problem, haven't seen any similar reports, may be something specific to your configuration....but your workaround may help any others if the same problem crops up, so thanks again.


----------

